# Street Dreams Detail - Exotics Collection 350pics Detailing + Paint Correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*This summer has been a bit hectic with detailing and finally I have time to share some of my recent work.

I rarely do mobile detailing anymore but I was glad to spend some time and do a bit of traveling to attend to this private collection in Connecticut.

The cars range from Ferrari, Porsche, Aston Martin, Lamborghini, Spyker and a few others. There were a lot of cars done over a period of time so the process in which I went about cleaning, correcting and protecting them will be presented to you as I remember it best.

I do not have a lengthy header nor fancy title for this thread and I promise I will not post the "copy and pasted" technical specs of every car seen here. This is a thread simply about fine cars and detailing. This is what I love and these are the cars I love to work on, hope you enjoy the pictures!

I'll begin with the Spyker C8 (note the cars in the writeup are posted in random order not in the order of completion)










After washing and prepping the car I began correction on all the aluminum metalwork. It took a good amount of time to sort out the best method of correction and even then it became a very tedious process.

Here is a 50/50 shot of the drivers side mirror housing. By the end of working on this car I had used various metal polishes including Blackfire heavy cut and fine cut, Swissvax metal polish and White Diamond, by hand, DA machine and rotary.



















Working around the rest of the car, some improvement in gloss










I later decided to remove whatever pieces I could to allow for better angles when polishing



















Before










After










After all exterior metal work was finished I moved onto the interior, also full of aluminum which needed polishing

Work on the steering column...










Finished










Difference in clarity from polishing, dullness in the aluminum is being removed after 2-3 hits with the metal compound on a short nap MF towel










Door handle housing needed some attention as well

Before










During










After










Slight improvement made on the shift knob, before










Finished










After all interior metal work was polished the leather (shall I say about 17.5 cows worth) was cleaned and conditioned. For this I cleaned the leather with Leatherique pristine clean and followed up with Leather Masters protection cream.

Some interior shots after full detailing, this really is a fantastic car just to sit in!




























A proper ignition switch for a car with no power brakes or power steering










The soft top of the Spyker had some water damage and staining, during the wash process several applications of diluted APC cleaner and a soft brush were used to lift the stains...

Before staining










Same area (car is now turned around) after cleaning and protection. For protection 303 fabric guard was used, 2 applications over 2 days



















The paintwork on the Spyker was in excellent shape, 106FA on the rotary was used to remove slight marring and bring up the gloss, for protection Wolfs Body Wrap (a nano sealant) was used.

All paint areas were protected...










Finished photos













































































































Next up: Ferrari 458 Italia

... I knew this car was going to need some serious correction work as most EVERY modern Ferrari coming out of the factory in Maranello has major paint issues. This should not be the case as owners wait months to years for a car and pay enough money for it, the least they could do would give it a proper refinishing from the factory.

Began with a full prep wash to remove all prior protection. As usual I treated the wheels to a gentle mix of soap and water and pH wheel cleaner in a bottle... for carbon ceramic brakes thats all I really ever use.



















Citrus wash was used with a DD foam sponge










After claying, drying and a few IPA wipedowns I measured the paint using an electronic paint thickness gauge as I went around the car taping off vents, edges and clear bra seams...










190-200+ microns across the board










A proper tape job is well worth the time, especially when working on any exotic car. Lots of air vents, ducts and clear film to consider.

All mesh grilles were tapes off, getting polish sling inside the mesh or behind it would be a nightmare to fix.




























The finish of the 458 looked poor even before the wash, once everything was clean and stripped 100% the term "bad factory finish" took on a new meaning. This car had several areas where huge clusters of swirls, RIDS and even sanding scratches were left behind.

Example of factory defects:














































Onto correction, both rotary and DA machines were used to get the finish as close to 100% as possible. Several areas require multiple hits of compounding to yield a high level of correction.

Front fender before



















After 3 rounds of compounding using M105 and D300










An then onto refining the paint using Menzerna powerfinish on a green polishing pad










The hood of the 458 had clear film so I switched up to a DA machine for cooler operating temps and a smoother glide over the plastic



















50/50 on front nose which had clear film










Surbuffing' the roof...



















The rear section of the Italia was by far the most severely hacked area. I spent over 5hours alone just on rear bumper getting it perfect.

Some before and afters...























































50/50



















License plate recess before










After, compounding haze needs to be finished down










Holograms + sanding scratches left from factory...



















And then removed as needed through compounding, no polish stages carried out yet










Sorting out defects on the decklid, both 5" and 3" pads were used to correct this area










The drivers rear quarter had a large cluster of defects which could be seen even without addition lighting...




























After










and again after proper finishing










After all compounding and polishing steps the car was dusted and wiped again with IPA before the final polishing stage using Menzerna PO85rd on a black finishing foam

before that some sling off the engine needed to be removed, faint but still noticible...










Some tarminator + 3M adhesive remover helped to lift the sling after a few applications



















The engine needed a bit of work as well, fairly dirty and some plastic components were dried out



















This is after I did a full cleaning and dressing of 1 side of the engine... shows the difference pretty well I'd say

... for those of your wondering, the red engine block was also dressed with a a little formula I've been tweaking with and it seems to be the only thing that works well on Ferrari engine blocks being that they are porous and hard to dress properly



















Finished engine










Engine cover coated with Nanolex, premium glass cleaner followed by premium glass sealant










Left to haze and buffed off with a damp glass MF towel










The exhaust tips trio cleaned up nicely










Tidied up trunk and underside of hood protected with Aquartz reload



















Interior was treated as well



















End result after 3 days work...


















































































*The car was driven the following day during a rally, here are a few shots outside AFTER the 458 spent the day on the highway cruise



















Still pretty clean after a days worth of driving










Next up Porsche GT2 RS

Prep stage, 2 buckets ready




























Body of the car was then clayed










Some tape lines were still left on the car from delivery










3M adhesive remover made easy work of it










I treated all plastic trim and body pieces with Wolfs trim coat, so far this has proven to be an outstanding product that is extremely easy to use. Mind you this GT2 RS is still fairly new so the front spoiler was far from "faded" to begin with... little 50/50 of the trim coat










The matte carbon wrapped hood and other pieces of the car were treated with the Swissvax Opaque line of products, as nothing else will really work.

First the Opaque pre cleaner was used to prep for the later wax. Very simply product just lightly mist and wipe. (Left side already done)










Then came the application of the wax, most of you know I am not a big fan of carnauba waxes but in this case Opaque worked beautifully...










One side finished to show difference



















All other carbon wrapped areas were treated the same way










For the paint correction part of the detail most of my efforts were focused on the rear tail section as it was riddled with factory defects and very dull

Example: Pigtailing and sanding marks



















Tufbuf wool pad and Meguiars M105 was used to remove the defects, followed by Menzerna powerfinish on a green pad and then 85rd










Before










After



















Exhaust tips treated, before



















Small details on the interior














































Engine cleaned and all carbon polished with 106FA then protected with Aquartz Reload




























Paint LSP was Wolfs Body Wrap

Finished photos




























Wheels sealed using with Aquartz and tires dressed with Auto Werkes tire dressing










The art of saving weight, no metal Porsche crest

















*


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Next up: Aston Martin V12 Vantage

Prep wash using lambswool mitt, something I rarely use anymore but always nice for a somewhat clean car










Drying the car with a metro blaster, hands down the most efficient way to dry... this thing is very powerful!










Claying to remove bonded contaminants










Car was taped up as needed. Lots of clear film to consider, vents etc.



















Astons as well as Ferrari are known for poor factory finishing. This car was no exception. Buffer trails/holograms, sanding scratches, pig-tailing all found in the finish.

Example of some haphazard buffing (mind you this is a new car)










More defects



















50/50 on door, swirls, RIDS and haze removed from left side...




























Correction on strip in taillight housing (where taping comes in handing again)










Even the tiny areas need attention...










Trunk section required some extra time working with smaller 3" pads and M105

Before



















After










Finished with Wolfs Body Wrap, 2x




























Next: Ferrari 430 Scuderia

Also a victim of poor factory finishing, not as bad as the 458 luckily

After the wash, blowing water off the clear film










Spot compounding the carbon mirrors using the Megs MF cutting disc









































































Before:










After:














































Carbon backs sealed as well




























Tires dressed with Autowerks Exclusive tire dressing, left to sit for 10 minutes and then buffed down, probably one of the best looking dressings I have used so far










Finished pictures + sun shots






















































































































Back inside for a final wipedown





































Engine finished, carbon fiber polished + protected along with alu. exhaust can










Interior finished



















A beautiful sight, alcantara wrapped fire extinguisher atop diamond plate floor board (no mats come with a Scuderia)














































My favorite pic of the detail...










Next up: Porsche Carerra GT

This is the second C-GT in GT Silver I have done, really a stunning color and perfectly fitting on this car.

Cleaning the wheels and tires




























Difference between a partially cleaned tire and a fully cleaned tire.... Sometimes cleaning tires just once is not enough. If you want your tire dressing of choice to work properly you need completely stripped rubber as seen on the left side, right side still has old dressing caked in which needs to be removed










Wing raised to clay and polish as needed










Interior work, all dried out trim and seals were treated



















Leather treated with Leather Masters cleaner and conditioner, doorjambs protected with Aquartz reload










In my opinion one of the coolest/underrated features of this car, the wood grain shift knob



















Attentional all potential Carerra GT buyers, your infant unfortunately cannot ride with you to school, or at trackdays :tiptoe:










Paint polished with PO85rd on a finishing pad, LSP was Wofls Body Wrap

Engine bay and carbon bits detailed/protected



















Finished with Wolfs Body Wrap









































































Next: Lamborghini LP570-4 ************

This car was in generally clean shape but the finish in some areas needed a lot of work polishing work to show its full potential.

After prep I taped off all necessary areas










Removing defects and haze with Meguiars M105 and the MF cutting disc, this was a fairly slow process as Lamborghini paint is quite hard










Before shots of the finish










Buffer trails










50:50



















Carbon fiber engine cover had the same issues, needed a few polishing stages to get back to 100%










50:50 note the difference in color and clarity between the polished and unpolished side





































Smallers areas done in 3" pads










The whole rear bumper/diffuser needed a lot of work. Factory sanding scratches here were blatant and some had not even been attempted to get polished out.

Example:




























After










CF by the license plate made for a tight fit during correction but again holograms and swirls needed to be removed




























50:50 lots of haze on the CF before polishing



















Applying Wolfs Trim Coat to the front splitter, gives a nice jetness to black plastic










Engine bay dialed in and carbon fiber sealed



















Final photos



























































































Next: Ferrari 599 HGTE in Grigio Silverstone

Correction carried out with Menzerna Powerfinish on a LC tangerine hydro pad



















Finished down with M205, not my choice finishing polish for all paints but on harder metallic finishes it works beautifully

Broken down after a short time polishing followed by an IPA wipedown










Engine wiped down, plastics treated with 303 protectant



















The interior of this 599 is one of my favorites. All alcantara and leather treated. And yes the HGTE comes with alcantara floormats as well.




























Final photos





































Next: Porsche Boxster Spyder

This car needed a good detail after some time at the track. Main goal was to clean up the paint, remove tar spots and rubber marks from track days and apply protection. Did not take very many pics of this detail.










Rubber marks



















Before










After










Dried out front lip










After























































Next: Audi R8 V10

Done quite a few R8's this year but still enjoying working on them! This car recieved a minor paint correction with the exception of the rear black plastic section which needed full correction.

Some after shots
































































And finally a Porsche GT3 RS

The RS received a full paint correction detail.

50:50 on driver door after correction










Closeup of defects after compounding 1 side, notice although defects are removed gloss is seriously lacking. This is where final polishing makes the difference










Just like on the GT2 RS the defects on the rear section far more severe than the rest of the car




























After compounding



















Wing polished top and sides










After




























Polishing stage with 203s after M105










After final finishing with PO85rd










Working on the hood, as usual I popped it so I could polish all the way to the edge on both the hood and fenders without running onto an adjacent panel

(using a wax tub works great for Porsche hoods to stay open)










Finished down before LSP under the LED light










Wolfs trim coat to the rescue again on the RS front lip










Interior treated, all carbon bits treated with Aquartz reload










Finished shots























































So basically we have here grandfather, father, and son.... and by that I mean Carerra GT, GT2 RS and GT3 3 RS



















It was overcast and the rain was holding off so I pulled it out for a few pics










Again Autowerkes tire dressing looking great on the tires, wheel were protected with Nanolex wheel sealant




























This was a very long thread in case you were unaware of the obnoxious amount of pictures I posted. Instead of putting up a bunch of different writeups I decided to just put it all together and display it as one.

I thank you for taking the time to read it and enjoy the pictures.

Please stay tuned for part 2...*


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW.
Great job Dave. Keep up


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work on all those exotics Dave :thumb::thumb:
Wow,wow !
Lucky devil 

Mario


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice workplace, amazing cars and fantastic work all in one thread. Thumbs up Dave :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Wonderful stuff :thumb: Spyker's are seriously ugly though.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work Dave !

I won't ask how long it took you because we all know it was a long long long time 

How do you rate the ReLoad on engine bay trims ?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always, great work. Some very very nice motors there for sure. The 458's are great to work on,not sure about the Spyker, not with all that metal polishing ..


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, where do you get the Wolfs products in the USA from?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb post:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing work Dave and what a superb post, just wainting for part 2 :thumb:

You lucky man


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Car Key said:


> Wonderful stuff :thumb: Spyker's are seriously ugly though.


Agreed :thumb:

The detailing work though was amazing on all the cars :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Racer said:


> Amazing work Dave and what a superb post, just wainting for part 2 :thumb:
> 
> You lucky man


Thanks All!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Super work on all this fantastic cars :thumb:


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing work as usual Dave! Always enjoy reading your threads :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I need to breath deeply... Stunning!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## darkcity79 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic job :doublesho


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome job there, on all the cars, all looking fantastic !


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, awesome... Told you Body Wrap makes silver look sick, eh?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing cars...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning collection of cars, One of the best threads ive seen for a while. Look forward for part 2


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Great car and great work


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

What a collection of cars! Unreal.... :doublesho
I really like your endless attention to details :thumb:

How do you rate the Wolfs Trim Coat in terms of durability?


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, didn't expect that! More car just kept on coming haha

Really nice work, looks like you like the range of Wolf stuff. Will have to give it a go soon as I have a bunch waiting to get used.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Epic!!! Amazing cars & very very good jobs mate. Really stunning


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Dave amazing work on a fantastic collection! 
Quick question is wolfs body wrap your choice on all colours?

Keep up the great work

Chris @ DetailMe


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some gorgeous cars there and the work is awesome


----------



## jizzi06 (Nov 24, 2008)

little off topic but how did you receive wolfs products in the USA?!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

DetailMe said:


> Dave amazing work on a fantastic collection!
> Quick question is wolfs body wrap your choice on all colours?
> 
> Keep up the great work
> ...


I used Body Wrap on most of the cars. It does look outstanding on every color, does wonders for even light colored cars!


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Alot of time and effort well spent on those supercars. What great results you produced.

First time reading your write ups look forward to seeing more.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Giosabcsl said:


> Alot of time and effort well spent on those supercars. What great results you produced.
> 
> First time reading your write ups look forward to seeing more.


They go back a few years on DB I think


----------

